# Erm...Hi!



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Natalia!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ILoveePetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcomee imm neww too cann i just ask how did you make a post (havent figured it out yet LOL ) x


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

ILoveePetal said:


> Welcomee imm neww too cann i just ask how did you make a post (havent figured it out yet LOL ) x


Example-
Say I want to post horse pictures. I would go to (horse pictures) and look at the top of the threads. Then you click on ( NEW THREAD)


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ILoveePetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Thankyouu


----------



## ILoveePetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Howw doo i get to horse pictures.?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Just look on the main forum page and read through the titles and you will find it


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PinkPonies (Jan 4, 2010)

Hiya! Thanks for replying!

Natalia


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

